# أنا " مسلم " من المسؤول .. !!!!



## عالي الهمة (18 نوفمبر 2005)

*أنا " مسلم " من المسؤول .. !!!!*

بما أنني مسلم ..


والمسيحيون يرفضون الطرف الآخر .. ومن ضمنهم المسلمون ..


ولا تعترفون بدين سوى الدين المسيحي ..


وتقرّون بأن اليسوع بيده كل شيء .. !!


إذاً .. لماذا لا يهديني اليسوع لطريق الحق والهداية .. ؟!؟!؟!


هل أنا مسؤولاً كوني مسلماً ولا أرغب بأن أكون غير ذلك .. !!



أين أنت يا يسووع ..



طاال غياابك .. !!!!






للأذكيااء فقط ..​


----------



## Zayer (18 نوفمبر 2005)

> للأذكيااء فقط ..



هههههههههههههه حلوة هذي


----------



## Messias (18 نوفمبر 2005)

لان كثيرين يدعون و قليلين ينتخبون 




ربنا بيهديك 



لكن هل ستسجيب له !

هل ستبقى مقيد !


----------



## ناصر الحق (18 نوفمبر 2005)

أهلا بك يا عالي الهمة .. و في انتظار مشاركاتك ..


----------



## My Rock (18 نوفمبر 2005)

عالي الهمة قال:
			
		

> للأذكيااء فقط ..​


قبل ما نرد عليك وضح هذه الكلمة و مغزاها حتى نشوف اذا كان يستحق الرد ام لا...


----------



## Zayer (20 نوفمبر 2005)

يا دودي ما ادري ليش حررت ردي و مي عدلة منك لان انت قلت من قبل الضحك ما فيه شئ 



> هل أنا مسؤولاً كوني مسلماً ولا أرغب بأن أكون غير ذلك .. !!



نعم اكيد ( ادري ان السؤال مب موجه ليي :d ) 

ولكن اي انسان بالغ عاقل  هو مسؤل


----------



## Michael (20 نوفمبر 2005)

لم ات لادعوا ابرارا الى التوبة بل خطاة الى التوبة

من لة اذنان للسمع فليسمع

تعالوا الى يا جميع المتعبين والثقلى الاحمال وانا اريحكم

ها انا اقف على الباب واقرع من يفتح لى ادخل و اتعشى معة و هو معى

كل هذة الايات  اخى عالي الهمة 

تعرفك انك فقط اطلب والرب يستجيب

اطلب بايمان

افتح قلبك للرب وهو بفهمك

صلى بحرارة

اطلب منة ان ياتى ويلمس قلبك وينير حياتك

فقط

اطلب..
واطلب .ز
واطلب..


----------



## My Rock (20 نوفمبر 2005)

لحد الان لم يرد على سؤالd


----------



## عالي الهمة (23 نوفمبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> هههههههههههههه حلوة هذي




حيااك الله أخي / الزاير ..

أبشر .. أحد المشرفين .. رد برد يدينه .. سوف أتشبث بجواابه .. ​


----------



## Coptic Man (23 نوفمبر 2005)

*شوف يا حبيبي قبل ما تتفلسف اعرف حاجة 

انتا بتقول انا مسلم والمسيحية صح ازاي يخليني السيد المسيح ابعد عنه طيب انا ايه زنبي ان اتولدت مسلم لو هوه صح المفروض يبقي هوه المسئول انه يخليك مسيحي لانه هوه اللي خلاك مسلم صح 

شوف لو كلامك سليم فا هقولك والكلام ليك انتا كمان انا ليه بقيت مسيحي وفين رسولك المسئول انه يخليني مسلم 
شوف بقي
انك تشوف المسيحين وتعرف اني المسيح حررنا كلنا وصلب لاجلنا حقيقة لمغفرة خطايانا ولا تقبل دي شئ يرجعلك انتا 
انتا بترفض الايمان هيعملك ايه انتا اتولدت مسلم ولكن اديك بتعرف المسيحية اقرا الانجيل ادرسه اقتنعت اعلن انك مسيحي ايه المشكلة في كده ؟؟
اما لو مش عاوز تقتنع وتقول اني السيد المسيح له المجد هوه السبب لانه خلاك مسلم دي بقي حاجة ترجعلك انتا نفسك
لو عاوز تقبل الخلاص قبل فوات الوقت اقبله مش عاوز فانت هالك لامحالة في جحيم ونار ابدية *


----------



## عالي الهمة (23 نوفمبر 2005)

Messias قال:
			
		

> لان كثيرين يدعون و قليلين ينتخبون
> 
> ربنا بيهديك
> 
> ...





وما هو موقف الذي لم يقتنع .. !!


هل المسيح يعتبر هو المسؤول عن الذين لم يقبلوا بالمسيحية .. !!!!​


----------



## عالي الهمة (23 نوفمبر 2005)

ناصر الحق قال:
			
		

> أهلا بك يا عالي الهمة .. و في انتظار مشاركاتك ..




وأنت كذلك ..​


----------



## عالي الهمة (23 نوفمبر 2005)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> قبل ما نرد عليك وضح هذه الكلمة و مغزاها حتى نشوف اذا كان يستحق الرد ام لا...







مشرفنا القديــــــــــر ..


أكبر خطأ أن تقوم بالجواب على السؤال .. بـــــــ " سؤاال " .. !!

أعتبرها كما أردت ..

أجعل ردك دااخل إطار الموضوع .. ولا تتهـــــرّب .. !!​


----------



## Coptic Man (23 نوفمبر 2005)

*هل مشاركتي خفية ام ماذا ما ترد علي كلامي *


----------



## ma7aba (23 نوفمبر 2005)

عالي الهمة قال:
			
		

> وما هو موقف الذي لم يقتنع .. !!
> 
> 
> هل المسيح يعتبر هو المسؤول عن الذين لم يقبلوا بالمسيحية .. !!!!​


هل سألت نفسك لماذا أعطانا الله عقلن وجعلنا مميزين عن الحيوانات 
كي نقرأ ونبحث ولا نصدق فقط مايقال لنا ولا ننكر العلم والتاريخ والجغرافية لكي نصدق كتاب قالوا عنه من عند الله
سلام
الله اعطاك عقل ولذلك انت المسؤول عن كل شيء


----------



## عالي الهمة (24 نوفمبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> يا دودي ما ادري ليش حررت ردي و مي عدلة منك لان انت قلت من قبل الضحك ما فيه شئ
> 
> 
> 
> ...




أشكر مرورك يا ابن العـــــم ..​


----------



## Coptic Man (24 نوفمبر 2005)

*دايما المسلمين كدا يتزنقوا يهربوا بجد بقت حاجة مقرفة 

ربنا يكون في عونا*


----------



## عالي الهمة (24 نوفمبر 2005)

mena_hot قال:
			
		

> *دايما المسلمين كدا يتزنقوا يهربوا بجد بقت حاجة مقرفة
> 
> ربنا يكون في عونا*



سيأتي دورك .. ولا تخف ..

أنا من بااب الأحترام أقوم بالرد على الردود الأول في الأول ..


فهمت .. !!​


----------



## My Rock (24 نوفمبر 2005)

سؤال صف اول ابتدائي ما رد عليه... ربي ينور العقول...

المهم اذا انت كنت تريد الرب يسوع ان يظهرلك او يوظحلك الطريق الصحيح, هل تؤمن به كرب و اله؟؟


----------



## عالي الهمة (26 نوفمبر 2005)

حذف لقلة الادب

حر بواسطة 
my rock


----------



## My Rock (27 نوفمبر 2005)

اسمع اخي عالي الهمة

انت سألت سؤال, نحن بنحاول نجد طريقة حتى نردك عليك, فلا تقل ادبك والا ليس مرحب بك بالمنتدى ابدا... تريد الناس تحترمك و ما تسئ الى دينك عليك فعل المثل...


سلام و نعمة


----------



## sed000 (12 يناير 2007)

انتم هتخشوا الجنه من غير حساب ولا ايه.  قال تعالي (فمن يعمل مثقال ذرة خيراً يره ومن يعمل مثقال ذرة شراً يره) .


----------



## steven gerrard (12 يناير 2007)

يا عالى الهمه ياللى وخداك الحماسه انت هنا فى المنتدى بتقرا كل حاجه والقرار راجعلك

المسيح مديك مخ تفكر بيه مش بيجرى وراك بسيف بيقولك ياتبقى مسيحى ياما تتقتل او تدفع الجزيه

المسيح سايبك براحتك تشغل مخك وتشوف الصح حتى لو بقيت مسيحى وحبيت تغير رايك بعد كده مش هايقتلك زى ناس ( للاذكياء فقط )


----------

